# Intel problem with X



## Stringer (Sep 25, 2009)

Hello, FreeBSD Forum. I been using FreeBSD for some times and for me it always Xorg that are my "worst" enemy. But to the point. I got an laptop some weeks ago and it had a Intel GMA 4500. So installed FreeBSD with Xorg and intel's driver. Enabled hal and dbus, then typed startx, it doesn't start and then show the error:
no screens found.

I will post the Xorg.0.log later if needed.
So i wonder if it is anything wrong i have done or that it doesn't support Intel GMA 4500MHD.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 25, 2009)

Stringer said:
			
		

> I will post the Xorg.0.log later if needed.


Yes, it's needed. We can't tell what's happening on your machine.


----------



## Stringer (Sep 25, 2009)

http://pastebin.com/f4555d238


----------



## richardpl (Sep 25, 2009)

You need xf86-video-intel installed.
If you want to use startx then Xorg must be installed setuid to root.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 25, 2009)

You seem to have some problems with permissions in /dev:


```
(WW) checkDevMem: failed to open /dev/mem (Operation not permitted)

(WW) xf86EnableIO: Failed to open /dev/io for extended I/O(EE) No devices detected.
```

Your configuration also seems to use the vesa driver, not the Intel:


```
Driver  "vesa"
```


----------



## Stringer (Sep 25, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> You seem to have some problems with permissions in /dev:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Yeah, but the strange thing is that i can't do xorg -config xorg.conf.new then it will only show me what dirvers there is.


----------



## paradox (Sep 25, 2009)

remove fbdev
and remove all unused graphics driver


----------



## Stringer (Sep 28, 2009)

paradox said:
			
		

> remove fbdev
> and remove all unused graphics driver



I've done that i still get the error:

```
(EE) No devices detected.
Fatal server error:
no screens found.
In xorg.conf:
Section "Device"
      Identifier "card0"
      Driver     "intel"
      VendorName "Videocard vendor"
      BoardName  "Intel GMA 4500MHD"
      BusID      "PCI:0:2:0"
```


----------



## adamk (Sep 28, 2009)

Are you sure that's the correct BusID? Have you tried it without the BusID?

Adam


----------



## Beastie (Sep 28, 2009)

What's under the "Screen" section?


----------



## Stringer (Sep 28, 2009)

```
Section "Screen"
        Identifier "Screen0"
        Device     "card0"
        Monitor    "Monitor0"
        DefaultDepth     24
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     16
                Modes    "800x600" "640x480"
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     24
                Modes    "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1152x768" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
        EndSubSection
EndSection
```
@adamk
Well this was what PC-BSD's pre-install xorg.conf gave me when i tested it from a CD.


----------

